# [Test] Terratec Cinergy S2 PCI HD



## huntertech (5. Mai 2011)

[FONT=&quot]Nachdem mein PC gestern eine neue TV-Karte für den Satelitenempfang spendiert bekommen hat, nun der Test:

*Inhaltsverzeichnis:
*- Vorwort -
- Datenblatt -
- Erste Eindrücke -
- Die Software & Bedienung -
- Probleme -
- Fazit -[/FONT][FONT=&quot]


[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]- Vorwort -
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Ausgewählt habe ich dieses Produkt, da in fast allen anderen Vergleichstests, diese Karte gewann, da sie einfach in vielen Punkten die überzeugenste Leistung bot. Daher fiel die Wahl auf die Terratec Cinergy S2 PCI HD. Wie der Name schon verrät, ist sie für den PCI-Steckplatz im PC vorgesehen und beherrscht die HDTV-Wiedergabe und -Aufnahme. Die Kosten liegen bei rund 65€ (incl. Versand). Getestet wurde die Cinergy unter Windows 7 64-bit. Es gibt auch noch eine Version mit CI-Slot, für entsprechende Zusatzkarten wie HD+. Diese Version kostet rund 10€ mehr. Zusätzlich gibt es noch eine USB-Version.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]- Datenblatt -[/FONT]*


> *[FONT="]Features[/FONT][/B]
> 
> [LIST]
> [*][FONT="]SDTV & HDTV via Satellit am      PC [/FONT]
> ...


*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]- Erste Eindrücke -[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
Die Karte kam in einem recht stabilen Pappkarton. Auf der äußeren Hülle sind einige Informationen zur Karte und zum Lieferumfang zu finden. Im Inneren finden sich die Karte, die Fernbedienung (incl. Infrarot-Empfänger & Batterien), eine abgespeckte Version des Videoschnittprogramms "Magix Videos on DVD", eine Kurzanleitung, ein Jahr Premium für tvtv.de, sowie natürlich die Treiber und die Software (Terratec Home Cinema, THC). Die Karte selbst zeigt wenig Besonderheiten, die einzigen Anschlüsse sind der Stromstecker (4-pin Molex) auf der Platine, sowie der Koax-Anschluss und der IR-Empfänger-Anschluss an der Slotblende.

Aufgefallen ist mir hierbei, dass in der Anleitung zwar nur steht, dass man die Karte in einen freien PCI-Slot stecken soll, der Molex-Stecker aber nicht erwähnt wurde. Getestet wurde natürlich mit dem entsprechenden Anschluss an das Netzteil.

[/FONT]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[FONT=&quot] 
- Die Software & Bedienung -
Nachdem der Treiber installiert, die Karte eingebaut und die Software installiert wurden, lief alles erwartungsgemäß: Beim Erststart sollte zunächst einmal ein Senderdurchlauf gestartet werden. Nach diesem kann eine Favoritenliste angelegt werden, in der die Sender sortiert und benannt werden können. Nur Sender in einer solchen Liste können geschaut werden!

Die Software leistet sich keine nennenswerten Schwächen. Lediglich die Konfiguration der Fernsteuerung will bei mir nicht starten, auch wenn im Optionsmenü des THC das entsprechende Häkchen gesetzt ist.

Ansonsten kann sie jedoch voll überzeugen: Das Bild ist typisch, sowohl bei den HD-, wie auch bei den SD-Sendern, der Ton ist hörenswert, die Umschaltzeiten sind schnell genug und auch für Zapper noch ausreichend. Das kleine Steuerfenster wirkt aufgeräumt, das eigentliche Videofenster ist in der Größe veränderbar und sowohl als Fenster, als auch als Vollbild verfügbar und Funktionen wie das EPG (Electronic Program Guide), sowie die Screenshot-Anfertigung lassen sich so schnell erreichen. Diese können auch über die handliche Fernbedienung erreicht werden. Auch diese ist übersichtlich und nicht überladen, wichtige Funktionen wie der Kanalwechsel sind in orange gehalten. Da zwei extra Schaltwippen für den Kanalwechsel und Lautstärke zum Einsatz kommen, dient dieses für grobes Vor- und Zurückspringen in Aufnahmen (links und rechts), sowie für das Anzeigen der Programminfos zu anderen Sendern (oben und unten). Mit der Maus kann der Bewegung an den rechten Rand die Senderliste eingeblendet werden, aus der dann per Doppelklick bzw. Eingabetaste ein Programm gewählt werden kann. Mit einer Bewegung nach unten wird das Infofeld eingeblendet.

Doch hier zeigt sich einer der wenigen Kritikpunkte: Die Fernbedienung wirkt etwas billig, so sind oben genannte Schaltwippen zum Beispiel in +_Richtung leichter zu betätigen, als in -_Richtung und die kleinen Knöpfe kippen schnell zur Seite weg. 

Die sonstige Bedienung der Software verläuft aber auch per Maus und Tastatur sehr gut und schnell: Schon zu Beginn sind in wenigen Minuten die Sender dank der klassischen Eingabegeräte in wenigen Minuten sortiert, das EPG lässt sich schnell in drei Kategorien (nachfolgende Sendungen auf aktuellem Sender, aktuelles Programm aller Sender, alle Sendungen aller Sender nach Beginnzeit) nach der passenden Sendung zum Aufnehmen durchsuchen. 

Bemerkenswert ist bei dieser Karte, dass sie auch mit einem Tuner die Bild-in-Bild-Funktion beherrscht. Dazu muss gesagt werden: Technisch ist es nur möglich, eine Ebene (von drei) auf einer Polarisation (von zwei) pro Anschluss an das LNB (Empfänger der Sat-Schüssel) zu übertragen. Anstatt wie viele andere Receiver aber dies zu ignorieren und grundsätzlich nur einen Sender gleichzeitig freizugeben, können hier mehrere Sender einer Ebene und Polarisation gleichzeitig geschaut/aufgenommen werden. 

Das wirklich Besondere an dieser Software ist allerdings ihre Optionsvielfalt und ihre netten Funktionen, welche einem das TV-Schauen leichter machen. So kann z.B. selbst die Verzögerung beim Senderwechsel per Nummernblock bis zum eigentlichen Umschalten geregelt werden und die Timeshift-Funktion ist sehr nützlich. Anstatt nur aufzunehmen, wenn dies gewünscht ist, wird der aktuelle Sender im Hintergrund durchgehend aufgezeichnet und solange gespeichert, bis der vorgegebene Speicher (bis zu 30GB, entspricht ~4-14h TV-Programm) voll ist. Soll eine Szene noch einmal geschaut werden, kann so einfach zurückgespult werden. Um eine solche Stelle dauerhaft zu behalten, kann einfach die Timeshift-Datei gesichert werden und mit einem Schnittgropgramm (z.B. dem integrierten "Cut!") bearbeitet werden.

[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]"Normale" Aufnahmen gehen einfach von der Hand. Entweder man sucht das gewünschte Programm aus dem EPG und stellt die Wiederholung ein (jede Woche, jeden Tag, ...), oder man drückt den Aufnahme-Knopf im Kontrollfeld oder auf der Fernbedienung. Mit einem weiteren Klick/Druck kann dann eingestellt werden, wann die Aufnahme wieder gestoppt werden soll. Eine weitere Möglichkeit, an Videomaterial zu kommen ist einerseits über den (kostenpflichtigen) Dienst tvtv.de, welcher in der kostenlosen Variante eine TV-Zeitschrift darstellt. In der Premium-Variante, kann so z.B. direkt von dieser Zeitschrift aus das THC programmiert werden usw. Andererseits kann man auch Videos über das THC downloaden, z.B. direkt aus der ZDF-Mediothek.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[FONT=&quot] 
- Probleme -
Leider gab es auch einige technische Probleme während des Tests. So weigert sich das THC par tout die Aufnahmen als "avi" oder "wmv" zu speichern, sie wurden immer als .ts abgespeichert. Dazu kommt, dass nach einem Neustart ein Gehäuselüfter ausfiel, der PC per Bluescreen den Dienst verweigerte und in der (nicht abbrechbaren) "Selbstreparatur" den Treiber sowie das THC unbrauchbar machte und sie neu installiert werden mussten. Danach lief alles ohne Probleme, auch Neustarts.

EDIT: Mittlerweile sind die Probleme beseitigt und alles läuft, wie es soll!
- Fazit -
Auch wenn die Software noch kleinere Macken hat und die Fernbedienung nicht sonderlich hochwertig wirkt, ist doch alles sehr schnell und komfortabel zu bedienen, nette Zusatzfeatures erleichtern einem den TV-Spaß. Die Software ist ausgereift und kann zusammen mit der Hardware ein schönes Gesamtpaket bilden, welches für rund 65€ das TV-Vergnügen über Satellit in den heimischen PC bringt.[/FONT]*


----------



## Daxelinho (25. Mai 2011)

Sehr, sehr schöner Test 
Danke für die Hilfe bei meinem Monitor etc.

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## huntertech (25. Mai 2011)

Daxelinho schrieb:


> Sehr, sehr schöner Test
> Danke für die Hilfe bei meinem Monitor etc.
> 
> LG
> Daxelinho


Kein Ding


----------

